# thinking about surrogacy



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi there FF's
I am wondering if you could help me -anyone?
we have just had BFN following FET in Cyprus with anon donor eggs (was born without ovaries), it was my 2nd implantation but 5th attempt at getting womb lining thick enough to implant this has been constant battle for few years! - the past 2 cycles they said it was better but still under 7mm. We have 4 frozen embryos left and am starting to seriously consider a surrogate as we don't want to waste the 4 left (which will be thawed all together we have been told-) in my body  - I have not really thought about surrogacy before as dh wasn't sure but now we are faced with it and consultant said might be option in future. Do we pay for surrogacy here? if so how much roughly and how does it work? where do I find surrogate? 
many thanks guys xxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there

I tried to send you a PM, but it won't send, because it says your Inbox is full.  Popular lady  

My DH and I are expecting a little girl through surrogacy.  We are 22 weeks and 4 days pregnant after 15 years ttc.

I'd be happy to give you any advice and support you might need.  Please PM you and I will give you the link to a private friendship forum that I am part of in the UK - we are a friendly bunch of surrogates and intended parents all at different stages of our journeys with lots of experiences to share if you wanted to learn anything first hand.  I know how difficult it is reading the official 'blurb' and I personally found it helped more to actually speak to real people who had been, or were currently going through it.

Val x


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Val,

Hope you don't mind me e-mailing you. I am in a similar position to you. My Best Friend is nearly 17 weeks pregnant with our Baby. We have been ttc for 14 years also.

I would love to join your group if possible?

Best Wishes,

Bel,x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys
big help
wil pm you val xxxx


----------

